
You Should Refuse to Develop What You Don’t Understand - joboccara
https://www.fluentcpp.com/2019/07/09/you-should-refuse-to-develop-what-you-dont-understand/
======
kstenerud
Unfortunately, modern blogging requires hyperbolic or blanket statements to
drive clicks. The big statement in this one is "we should refuse to start a
development if we don’t have a clear understanding of why we are requested to
do it"

This is obviously not going to work as an ironclad rule in the real world of
politics, relationships, and experimentation.

Rather, do your homework first, and ask for clarification. A little research
up front saves a ton of pain later on.

